# Quincy visiting



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL CORRUPTION Is good.. way to go 

My dogs can climb anywhere they want except for the living room sofas.. the rest of the house is rulled by them, LOL


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

there's my boy! spoil him up good and give him a hug from me. i don't know why i am so partial to him, but i have a crush on him.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

faerie said:


> there's my boy! spoil him up good and give him a hug from me. i don't know why i am so partial to him, but i have a crush on him.


Its because hes BEAUTIFUL hes far surpassed handsome in my mind XD

He looks like hes having a BLAST with your kids and the girls Deb 
especially in that hat XDDD


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fun, fun, fun! But..... That kind of play simply destroys show coat. If that were my dog in coat, I would not let the girls wrestle with him like that. Just my opinion.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is certainly having a wonderful time. I miss him, but am soo happy he can be there and know he is in good and capable hands. Bless you for doing this. Looks like his coat growing abilities haven't changed while he has been with you. Poor guy...one of our first dates is going to be in the grooming room, then he will be thinking "Let me go back. I liked it better there!". I appreciate this very much Deb! 

Faerie...a crush? You think? I think it is adorbale how much you love our boy! You are clearly seeing him the way we do! Thanks! You should get Skype and you can see him in person...kinda..sorta...

Keith...thank you! I know how much you love him too. What's not to love, right?

Ora...totally agree. Corruption is good (in dogs...lol!) It is so nice he has had this time with Deb's kids. He will be like the kid wanting to vacation at the Cool Aunt's house now! He will looking forward to the next trip to Auntie Deb's house with bated breath! Little monkey!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Fun, fun, fun! But..... That kind of play simply destroys show coat. If that were my dog in coat, I would not let the girls wrestle with him like that. Just my opinion.


Deb is being very careful that there is not neck or ear chewing or pulling. Our rule...dog first, show dog second. If his coat gets ruined, we will focus on obedience.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Fun, fun, fun! But..... That kind of play simply destroys show coat. If that were my dog in coat, I would not let the girls wrestle with him like that. Just my opinion.


I have been stopping it as quickly as possible and trying to be careful of the ears and neck lest Cherie kill me. Mind you Quincy starts it. But I do appreciate the hint though.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I have been stopping it as quickly as possible and trying to be careful of the ears and neck lest Cherie kill me. Mind you Quincy starts it. But I do appreciate the hint though.


I'm sure he does start it!

It is really hard to keep the dogs from biting each other when they play and a few rips here and there can really damage a coat. In my house I teach "get a baby". This means that the dogs are supposed to get a stuffed toy and run/wrestle with that. My handler taught me this and she has been very successful at growing show coats in a house with multiple Poodles of all ages.

Also.... just my opinion, but at his age, I would start banding/wrapping his ears. This will keep the ends from fraying.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I'm sure he does start it!
> 
> It is really hard to keep the dogs from biting each other when they play and a few rips here and there can really damage a coat. In my house I teach "get a baby". This means that the dogs are supposed to get a stuffed toy and run/wrestle with that. My handler taught me this and she has been very successful at growing show coats in a house with multiple Poodles of all ages.
> 
> Also.... just my opinion, but at his age, I would start banding/wrapping his ears. This will keep the ends from fraying.


We will try that. When my new puppies get bigger, we may have to limit time with Uncle Quincy, but will make sure the older dogs and him play politely with no major rough housing. The pups would think it was pretty cool to swing off the big boys ears.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The pups would think it was pretty cool to swing off the big boys ears.


Wrap them and spray the wraps with Bitter Apple. That will keep the puppies off of them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Wrap them and spray the wraps with Bitter Apple. That will keep the puppies off of them.


Good plan. Thanks! That'll teach 'em...lol! I will do that.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Never thought of spraying the dog or his wrappings with bitter apple that would teach anyone (that stuff is nasty).


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got to say the kids have been enjoying having Quincy around Dan My oldest just asked me if we could keep Quincy. When I said no he tried how about 1 year? six months? three months? 

Look out Cherie left to the kids and possibly Betty Jo too we'll have Quincy staying forever. You're lucky that I couldn't do that to you I know how much you miss him.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Aawwwww Quincy got to play dress up! I love poodle dress up pictures 
Quincy looks like he is enjoying himself tremendously! Trillium, I'm sure your family is lovin it!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Deb is being very careful that there is not neck or ear chewing or pulling. Our rule...dog first, show dog second. If his coat gets ruined, we will focus on obedience.


I totally agree with you there 
My dogs can play all they want hopefully the judges can see past the coat hehe...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

let him come visit meeeee!!!! i promise i won't chew on his ears.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just adore the photo of him in the hat!!! He is such a good boy to tolerate all that fussing. I wouldn't be surprised if he sulks when he has to go home. He sure is having an awfully good time.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, I KNOW he is going to sulk. Having three kids around is a lot more fun that hanging out with us old farts! He can go visit again one day and imagine what a treat that will be for him?!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh, I KNOW he is going to sulk. Having three kids around is a lot more fun that hanging out with us old farts! He can go visit again one day and imagine what a treat that will be for him?!


Oh I don't know Cherie he may just be glad for the rest!! Not to mention getting to see you and his other housemates. Though he will certainly miss Betty Jo. Our house will sure be a lot quieter!! 

My daughter has been home from school today sick. So far he has been in a fort, wrapped up in sheets snuggled and sat on. (I told her she had to get off him) Not to mention fighting with Tom and playing with Betty Jo. He also woke up 2 out of three kids with kisses this morning. He just ran under my desk for protection and a break. (Not to mention a cuddle with Betty Jo) He's had a busy schedule I bet he'll catch up on some sleep when he gets home and appreciate the quiet.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aw there is the little man! I bet he is having a ball with the kids. 

Its nice I am sure having him around. Aw so sweet


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet Quincy sounds like the perfect houseguest! I'm glad to hear he's so happy hanging out at his "Auntie's" and isn't too homesick. I winced when I read Cherie had to part with him for a while, I can't even imagine the anguish of that. But, now that I see he's in a 24/7 party house, woohoo for Quincy, even if it's "boo-hoo" for Cherie! I'd love to see a live video of feed of Quincy and Cherie when they're finally reunited!


----------

